# cajas para parlantes yamaha



## taquion (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola:
       Soy nuevo en el foro, e leido los post sobre cajas acusticas y me gustaria sabver si me pueden dar una mano con un proyecto.
      Les cuento, compre dos parlantes yamaha de 15" 500 rms que un loco saco de una cajas autoamplificadas para remplazarlos por dos Ev. por que no le gustaban como sonaban, echo aparte me gustaria construir un par de cajas, pero no e podido conseguir datos sobre los parametros T/S de los mismos.
      Si alguien me puede dar una mano desde ya agardesido


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola Taquion, no estàs dejando en claro cuàl es el proyecto y que necesitàs.
Sds.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 9, 2010)

Buenas podes empezar a familiarizarte con estos links ahi figuran los metodos para conseguir los datos necesarios para construir correctamente tus cajas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/

saludos.


----------



## taquion (Sep 9, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, estoy tratando de bajar el programa de calculo, el problema que tengo, es que no puedo conseguir los parametros y no cuento con cierto instrumental para hacer yo mismo las mediciones. pero seguiremos buscando para poder armar dos cajas que se ajusten a estos parlantes.

                                Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2010)

¿ No podés medirle las cajas a quien te los vendió o regaló ? 

Saludos !


----------



## taquion (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS: Ya lo pense, las cajas de donde los sacaron eran unas yamaha con amplificacion incorporada y de plastico. Intente localizar a la persona que se los compre,los tengo hace un par de años, pero no pude encontrarla.
                        Igualmente gracias por la respuesta


----------

